# Thinking about buying a sewing machine



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm thinking about buying a sewing machine and teaching myself to sew. Any recommendations for good sewing machines that won't break the bank? I'm mainly looking to make simple projects (pillow cases, curtains , sun dresses). I've tried to sew before and I'm lousy at it. I'm determined to learn! Any input would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I love my Viking but I had a cheap Brother sewing machine that I picked up from Walmart that held up to a LOT of use and abuse.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Let me start out by saying that I am a guy and sewing is not really something I do very often or even have a clue about. But I needed some canvas for my boat and found that the going rate was about $600. I bought a $100 brother sewing machine, some canvas, and some thread. It took me about an hour to read the manual, two or three beers looking at some friends stuff that matched what I wanted, and then two hours to sew it all up and install it on my boat. It was easy, cheap, the beer was great, the conversation even better, and now I have a sewing machine that I know how to use.

In short just go for it and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the input. SlobberToofTigger....you give me hope! Although....I may substitute a good bottle of Cabernet for the beer.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I was going to pick up my great-grandmother's sewing machine this weekend, but my Aunt is using it again because her brand new machine broke. My mom dropped the ball and told me she bought me a sewing machine for Christmas. I AM SO EXCITED. I don't know how to sew yet, but my first project is going to be cloth diapers. (Hubs and I are planning to start a family here in the next couple of years) I wish I could add more to the thread. 

I actually started picking up small sewing related items this past paycheck because I know the gear can get expensive. (Only bought 1 seam ripper so far, but slow and steady, right?) I also have a good bit of material saved up from old clothes. I'll find something besides diapers to make with it all. Lol. My favorite part about the internet is the vast amount of knowledge right at my fingertips. I don't know any one in my area that would teach me to sew, so I'm going to do it myself thanks to YouTube. I love YouTube.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I LOVE to sew. Get ready for nothing to get done. But to me, thats a good thing! Although I seen somewhere on the net a paper that was handed out with the purchase of sewing machines long ago and it had the rules of sewing. It was funny, but true...Make sure your dishes are done, Make sure your bed is made, etc, then you can relax and enjoy your sewing to the fullest potential. Ok I am rambling. I have to say I amm a sewing machine whore  You are getting rid of it, I will take it. I have a Janome and it is my go to for quilting. I have a Euro Pro, I have had it for 15 yrs and have done a LOT of sewing on it,, it needs taken to the repairman as of yesterday. I have only oiled it and never had it professionally cleaned my bobbin is now bunching up. Crazy thing is, my Euro Pro was a refurbished machine for cheap. I am now using a Sears Kenmore, sure it is older but man does this thing sew nice and someone was tossing it out!!?? Watch for Black Friday specials, you might pick up a good one at Joanns. Their BF sales already started, check out their site or let me know and I will email you their specials for today. Salekdarling: Make sure you sign up for Joanns flyers. If you want to start a fabic stash, get your pins, scissors, etc, they give you a 40% off coupon, sometimes 60% and if the notions arent on sale you can use the coupons and get your items cheap. This week is really good sales their. 
Oh my, can you tell I love to sew? No one taught me to sew either. Just do it. And a seam ripper will be your best friend.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

ooops, Salekdarling, congrats on getting ready to start a family. If I was going to buuy material for diapers, I would look into organic cotton. .02 worth


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

Mamabear, I sew as often as I can and my main machine is a Bernina, not inexpensive, but definitely high quality. I also bought a small Janome to take with me to classes or when I sew with friends and it works well. Sewing is a great hobby and I encourage you to jump in with both feet plus I approve of your wine selection. I do a lot of sewing and sipping! Very relaxing.


----------



## trooper0366 (Sep 27, 2012)

Bought the wife a Viking last year for Christmas and did I ever create a sewing monster. There are "fat quarters" and every thing every where. She really enjoys sewing and is starting to teach some classes put on by the local fabric store. This year she gets a serger for Christmas. The 30K quilting machine will hold off a while. 

Actually I had an ulterior motive in all of this. I keep her busy sewing so she doesen't have time to think of "honey do's".


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

lilmissy0740 said:


> ooops, Salekdarling, congrats on getting ready to start a family. If I was going to buuy material for diapers, I would look into organic cotton. .02 worth


Missy, we'll have to chat sometime about diapers because right now my head is exploding at the different styles, and materials people recommend. Everyone is so opinionated about their diapers. Lol. I don't even know where to start.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Try going to a sewing machine store and getting a used one - folks trade them in just like cars, then the shop reconditions them. Keeps initial outlay lower.

My Wal-mart Brother is good, so is my Kenmore (Sears House Brand). I have had good success with buying the house brand machines from Sears...when their name is on it, they have an eye to quality.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a Wilcox and Gibbs hand cranked from the 1870s. Works great.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm going to try and borrow my mother in law's machine to get the hang of it. Then I'll start bargain shopping. Can't wait to start making things! Now I have to decide on my first project.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Dont forget to learn how to sew by hand - expecially a strong seam. I know it seems backward, but its far faster to whip out a needle and thread than to open up a sewing machine. Learn a couple basic stitches - backstitch is especially strong, a blanket stitch will stop raveling edges, and a running stitch to gather up fabric in gathers. Use a big needle at first, and carpet thread (big and ultra strong) makes excellent long-lasting repairs. 
Then learn to sew the other stuff. Sewing rocks! I will always bless my late mother for having the patience to teach me how to alter sewing patterns to make my own. Thanks Mom!


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I would start out with a cheap one. I have the Brother from Walmart and it does just fine for the small projects that I do (Not an expert by any means LOL) Check out Craigslist for classes or individual lessons you can take. Many community colleges/votechs have beginner sewing classes as well that are very inexpensive.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Did you get your mil machine yet? Start with something easy so you dont get discouraged. You could always sew those animal pillows like we had to in 7th grade, lol.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I got her machine and I'm going to break it out this weekend (maybe before then if I can get some time away from the kiddos). My first project is going to be a little pillow for the new baby doll crib that Santa is going to bring my two year old. She won't be a harsh critic! ;-)


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

I've had several machines through the years. My first, a New Home, probably sewed a million or more miles until it was lost in a fire about 20 years later. Then I settled for a couple of inexpensive Singer and Kenmore models until last month when I got an old treadle. 

See my post "My new 100-year-old White Rotary treadle" under the General Chit Chat section to see how much I love that old machine. I posted pictures of my latest project, a scrap quilt. Sorry, I didn't realize there was a section here just for sewing.

-- Mrs. WaterBoy


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

As a costume designer for film and TV I do a lot of sewing. When I am working I sew for 12-18 hours straight. I have had my share of sewing machines and even had 19 at one time so I didn't have to change thread for mass production costumes. Right now as I am staying at home with our Roo so I have downsized the amount of machines I own. I currently have 4 sewing machines and a serger. 

The machines I have found to hold up the best to a lot of abuse and use are the all metal construction models. Mine are vintage machines that are cleaned every year. I have had my share of the Walmart machines and craft store models and they never lasted the test of time for me. 

The vintage makes I own are a Kenmore, Singer and a Bel Aire (mostly because it is pink and was free).

If you know what to look for you can find a cheap all metal machine at the thrift store for under $30 and a good repair shop with charge $50-75 to clean and fix it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

kappydell said:


> Try going to a sewing machine store and getting a used one - folks trade them in just like cars, then the shop reconditions them. Keeps initial outlay lower.
> 
> My Wal-mart Brother is good, so is my Kenmore (Sears House Brand). I have had good success with buying the house brand machines from Sears...when their name is on it, they have an eye to quality.


Janome is the current manufacturer of Kenmore sewing machines. If I had the money I would buy a vintage Janome serger. I prefer the vintage all metal machines to the plastic ones. One of my past 'newer' machines was a Kenmore but it is the exact same model except for color to the Hello Kitty Janome that the stores are selling. No wonder it took a crap after 6 months. Hello Kitty does not mean quality... 

I have a Pfaff serger and my mom has a Pfaff quilting machine. I have used older Pfaff machines and would love to find an industrial Pfaff for work purposes.

Another pro for getting a vintage machine is you can sew leather! Not the heavy belt weight leather but thicker than glove weight. I have made many a leather costume for faire and History Channel with my old machines.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Id start by going to the sewing machine store and checking out the trade-ins. Most sewing machines are built to last, and you can find some nice ones - singer, kenmore, pfaff are all brands I have used and beat up on, and they came thru in fine style. If you can find an old treadle Singer, they are cast iron and if in good shape, will last and last. Nothing wrong with a used one, you can find some more affordable ones that way. You might hate sewing and only do it once!


----------

